# Hat jemand eine Ahnung was für Geräte das sein könnten ?



## peter(R) (19 Januar 2022)

von einem Kunden habe ich diese Bilder erhalten. Leider schlecht zu sehen und es gibt in absehbarer Zeit auch keine Möglichkeit bessere zu bekommen.
Die schwarzen Geräte in den oberen beiden Reihen, hat irgend jemend eine Idee was das sein könnte ?
Im voraus Danke

peter (R)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)

Reine Spekulation:
Ich habe ähnliche Geräte einmal gesehen, da waren es Brennersteuerungen ( Steuerung für Gasbrenner an einem Industrieofen,
da ist so ein kleines Nockenschaltwerk drin für den Zündablauf 1. Gaskammer lüften... spülen...zünden... später => Zündung/Gas aus, nachlüften...).

Aber das ist reine Spekulation. Es könnte auch etwas anderes sein.
An was für einer Anlage sind die Geräte denn verbaut?


----------



## peter(R) (19 Januar 2022)

Ein Wasserkraftwerk aber auch da könnte ja ein keines Nockenschaltwerk nötig sein. 
Keine Ahnung für was.


----------



## Ludewig (19 Januar 2022)

Löst bei mir die Assoziation "Blindleistungsregler" aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)

Schade das man die Typbezeichnung nicht lesen kann. Irgendwas mit TRIO 65n



Ludewig schrieb:


> Löst bei mir die Assoziation "Blindleistungsregler" aus.


Kann gut sein:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)

https://www.blindleistungsregler.de/historie.htm


----------



## peter(R) (19 Januar 2022)

Genial. Danke 
Die Richtung stimmt wohl. Mir ist ach erst auf Nachfrage gesagt worden, dass es sich um ein Wasserkraftwerk handelt.
Aber jetzt macht das alles Sinn !

Was täte ich nur ohne euch ?

peter(R)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Was täte ich nur ohne euch ?


🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (19 Januar 2022)

OT: so hat man früher verdrahtet... Sieht alles noch gut aus, ist doch fast schon traurig, das rauszuschmeissen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> OT: so hat man früher verdrahtet... Sieht alles noch gut aus, ist doch fast schon traurig, das rauszuschmeissen


OT2: Wäre sicherlich erhaltenswert, vielleicht fürs Deutsche Museum 😆. Da steht ja auch schon ein PG685.


----------



## winnman (19 Januar 2022)

Könnten auch Umformer sein die Messwerte zb als Impulsfoge in die Ferne übertragen oder als mA Signal, . . .

Nach dem immer 3 Vorhanden sind könnte das zB auch Stromwert je Phase sein, . . .

ohne bessere Bilder oder ev. Auszug aus Stromlaufplan ist das aber nur reiben der selbigen: 🔮


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Januar 2022)

Was sollt ihr da machen? E Pläner vorhanden? Könnte Spannungs und Stromwandler Umformer sein je Fase. Gür drehanzeigegerät  Dann tipp ich erst mal auf Generatorschutz. Oder vielleicht statische Erregung


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Januar 2022)

Die haben früher selten Blindleistung geregeld. Eher verstellen der Spannungsregelung (erreger)


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Die haben früher selten Blindleistung geregeld. Eher verstellen der Spannungsregelung (erreger)


Off Topic (?):
Seit wann ist eigentlich das Nachregeln der Frequenz üblich, dank dem z.B. Uhren ziemlich genau sein sollen, die ihren Takt aus der NetzFrequenz ableiten?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Off Topic (?):
> Seit wann ist eigentlich das Nachregeln der Frequenz üblich, dank dem z.B. Uhren ziemlich genau sein sollen, die ihren Takt aus der NetzFrequenz ableiten?


Netzfrequenz kannst du  mit ne einzelne Generator nicht beeinflüssen. Spannung ( lokal) jedoch. Was heute gemacht wird ist dezentrale vorgabe vom EVU. Nur xx% Last fahren. ZuvielLeistung abgegegeben im Netz -》 Frequenz steigt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Netzfrequenz kannst du  mit ne einzelne Generator nicht beeinflüssen. Spannung ( lokal) jedoch. Was heute gemacht wird ist dezentrale vorgabe vom EVU. Nur xx% Last fahren. ZuvielLeistung abgegegeben im Netz -》 Frequenz steigt.


Offtopic:
Vor ein paar Tagen kam eine interessante Doku über das Stromnetz in der DDR und das dort die Netzfrequenz auf 49,5Hz geregelt wurde um Kohle in den Kraftwerken zu sparen...


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Januar 2022)

> Off Topic (?):
> Seit wann ist eigentlich das Nachregeln der Frequenz üblich, dank dem z.B. Uhren ziemlich genau sein sollen, die ihren Takt aus der NetzFrequenz ableiten?



Schon immer. Da hatte die Unterhaltungselektronikindustrie kurz nach der Wende enorme Probleme mit Radioweckern, die auf die Netzfrequenz synchronisiert waren und deshalb im Osten nach kurzer Zeit vor- oder nachgingen weil zu dem Zeitpunkten die Netzfrequenz da recht instabil war.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Januar 2022)

Heutige Wechselrichter gehen bei einer bestimmten (zufälligen) Frequenz mit der Leistung runter um das Stromnetz stabil zu halten. Ein einzelner Wechselrichter verändert die Frequenz sicher nicht, die Summe der Wechselrichter aber schon.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Vor ein paar Tagen kam eine interessante Doku über das Stromnetz in der DDR und das dort die Netzfrequenz auf 49,5Hz geregelt wurde um Kohle in den Kraftwerken zu sparen...


Hast du ein Link dazu. Dann waren die eine kleine Insel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hast du ein Link dazu. Dann waren die eine kleine Insel.


Hier die Doku, die Stelle musst du selber finden:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier die Doku, die Stelle musst du selber finden:


Bei 23:00


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

Siemens Spannungsrelais RV15


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

Die Blindleistung wird über die Erregung eingestellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Blindleistung wird über die Erregung eingestellt.


Das sieht ja aus wie in einem (alten) Uboot 😆


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

Hat auch was mit Wasser zu tun. wir haben auch noch ein älteres EW. Wird nächstes Jahr 100.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

Wunderschön, schreib mich mal an falls ihr das irgendwann mal abbaut. Ich kaufe euch das gerne ab. Wir wohnen ja in Sichtweite auseinander 😄


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

Keine Chance. Wir überlegen schon, ob wir nächstes Jahr Festtage veranstalten und Eintritt nehmen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Keine Chance. Wir überlegen schon, ob wir nächstes Jahr Festtage veranstalten und Eintritt nehmen.


Da war Maschinenbau noch echte Kunst. Einfach nur wunderschön.

Sag mal bescheid wenn ihr Festtage habt 😄


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

Mache ich. Die vereinbarten Löhne sind auch nicht schlecht. Das EW wurde auf dem Höhepunkt der Inflation gebaut.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

Soviel zum Thema Inflation:
Ich habe in der Schublade auch noch irgendwo 50 Mrd Mark. Briefmarken


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Januar 2022)

Hier mal Stand 2022. Nächste Woche IBN zusammen mit der Erreger und Schtutzmann. Digureg Spannungsregler.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Vor ein paar Tagen kam eine interessante Doku über das Stromnetz in der DDR und das dort die Netzfrequenz auf 49,5Hz geregelt wurde um Kohle in den Kraftwerken zu sparen...


Geregeld war das nicht. Die haben das Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Geregeld war das nicht. Die haben das Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt


Du hast Recht, so wäre es richtig formuliert.


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hier mal Stand 2022. Nächste Woche IBN zusammen mit der Erreger und Schtutzmann. Digureg Spannungsregler.


Vor 10 Jahren war unser Turbinenregler (der auf dem Bild) undicht. Daraufhin habe ich Informationen über einen neuen bei Voith eingeholt. Der neue Turbinenregler braucht 230 V Steuerspannung und einen Druckluftvorrat zur Notabreglung der Turbine. Das macht der alte Regler alles über seine eigene Hydraulikpumpe. Wir haben den alten Regler dann reparieren lassen, (die Zeichnungen hat uns die Firma Voith problemlos überlassen) und seitdem läuft er wieder. Das ist wirklich noch Maschinenbaukunst vom feinsten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren war unser Turbinenregler (der auf dem Bild) undicht.


Da war das blöde Ding also nach 90 Jahren Laufzeit undicht. Man kann sich auch auf nichts und niemand mehr verlassen 😂



dekuika schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich noch Maschinenbaukunst vom feinsten.


100%


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da war das blöde Ding also nach 90 Jahren Laufzeit undicht. Man kann sich auch auf nichts und niemand mehr verlassen 😂


Find ich auch.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Januar 2022)

Solche Hydrolische Regelungen bauen wir auch um. Die werden z.b. ersetzt durch einfache EHW Wandler von Voigt. 
Das ist Technik womit sich kaum noch jemand auskennt. Vor 10 Jahren hab ich die Technik mit ein erfahrene Kollege mit in Betrieb gesetzt und mir Notitzen gemacht. Seit dem nie wieder etwas damit zu tun gehabt.


----------



## dekuika (20 Januar 2022)

Ich habe von Voith sogar noch die Original Bedienungsanleitung für unseren Regler Bauart 1914 bekommen. Das nenne ich Service.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Mache ich. Die vereinbarten Löhne sind auch nicht schlecht. Das EW wurde auf dem Höhepunkt der Inflation gebaut.


Wenn du noch mal bei Voith anrufst, dann kannst du ja mal erwähnen das bei euch eine Anlage steht die mal über 100 Milliarden Mark
gekostet hat. Da steigst du auf der Liste der interessanten Leute ganz schnell nach oben 😂😂😂😇


----------



## winnman (20 Januar 2022)

Ja so schöne hydraulik Fliehkraftregler sind eigentlich relativ einfach in Stand zu setzen.

Je nach Ausführung gibt es ein einziges Problem, wenn der falsche Flachriemen reisst funktionidert das ganze nicht mehr (Regler sieht Drehzal 0 und macht voll auf.

Teilweise waren da dann mechanische Riemenüberwachungen verbaut, . . .

 Ich hab sehr selten aber doch alle paar Jahre mit solchen Schätzchen zu tun.

Eines ist sicher, alles was wir heute so produzieren und verbauen wird ganz sicher niemals solche Betriebszeiten erreichen (elektronik schon gar nicht, Hydraulikzylinder, . . .  auch nicht).


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, so wäre es richtig formuliert.


Einer der Prüfungen die wir machen sind Iseltests. Bei ein Kölner Kunde hatte ich das Kraftwert nach öffnen des Netzschalters innerhalb 2 Sekunden auf 55hZ. Turbinenschnellschluss und kurz Schwarz. 30 MW abgeworfen und 10MW Eigenbedarf. Da hatten wir systembedingt ein Zeitverzögerte Rückmeldung und langsame Dampfregelventilen. Nichts mit Gleichgewicht halten😅.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Hat auch was mit Wasser zu tun. wir haben auch noch ein älteres EW. Wird nächstes Jahr 100.


Mein Vater hatte vor etwa 30 Jahren im bayrischen Wald auch ein kleines EW.
5kW Leistung Baujahr um 1920. Regelung rein mechanisch / hydraulisch. Optisch auch ein Traum.
Damals waren die kleinen privaten Wasserkraftwerke dem Netzbetreiber (OBAG) ein Dorn im Auge.
Es kamen da immer Auflagen und Vorschriften für Überwachung und Steuerung.
Wenn ich's noch im Kopf hab, habe ich damals Spannungs-, Frequenz- und Blindleistungsüberwachung nachgerüstet.
Dann wollten sie auch noch eine automatische Synchronisationseinrichtung. Das war dann mit der Technik nicht mehr wirtschaftlich umsetzbar.
Also haben wir das EW vom Netz genommen und nur noch zur Eigenversorgung genutzt.
Irgendwann stand dann auch noch das Wasserwirtschaftsamt oder die untere Naturschutzbehörde (weiß ich nicht mehr genau) auf der Matte und wollte Änderungen. Danach haben wir abgeschaltet.


----------



## dekuika (23 Januar 2022)

Wir fahren mit 3,5 kV. Es sind 2 EWs mit je 50 kW. In unserer Firma wird dann auf 400v umgespannt. Jede Turbine hat einen Lastabwurfschalter falls das Netz wegfällt. Den Rest macht der Turbinenregler. Das ganze hat Bestandsschutz.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Januar 2022)

Für mich steht, wenn der Kunde hoffentlich bestellt, auch ein Wasserkraftwerk im Mangfall auf dem Programm.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wasserkraftwerk im Mangfall auf dem Programm.


Leitzachwerk oder Wasserkraftwerk Schmerold?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Leitzachwerk oder Wasserkraftwerk Schmerold?


Vom PF Louisenthal


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Vom PF Louisenthal


Am Tegernsee ... Cool  
Arbeiten da wo andere Urlaub machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Am Tegernsee ... Cool
> Arbeiten da wo andere Urlaub machen.


Da steht auch eine Maschine von mir. In der Brauerei direkt am See ( mit Biergarten direkt daran 🍻 )

Wunderschön.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da steht auch eine Maschine von mir. In der Brauerei direkt am See ( mit Biergarten direkt daran 🍻 )
> 
> Wunderschön.


Dann machst du bestimmt auch Führung mit Probe 
🍻🍻


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da steht auch eine Maschine von mir. In der Brauerei direkt am See ( mit Biergarten direkt daran 🍻 )
> 
> Wunderschön.


Tegernseer Brauhaus ... Echt Klasse.
Nix Besseres als 2 Paar Weißwürste und ein Helles im Biergarten am See.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Dann machst du bestimmt auch Führung mit Probe
> 🍻🍻


Das kann man dort vermutlich machen ( jetzt gerade wohl nicht ). Ich kann dir gerne die Technik erklären falls ich dort hin komme. Vorausgesetzt nichts geht mehr 😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tegernseer Brauhaus ... Echt Klasse.
> Nix Besseres als 2 Paar Weißwürste und ein Helles im Biergarten am See.


Ja, genau. Dort hatte ich einmal meinen kürzesten Technikereinsatz ( Palettierer ausgefallen, eigene Elektriker hatten schon einen Tag Fehler gesucht. Ich meine es waren 4 Minuten ( habe dann auf dem Bericht großzügig auf 15 min. aufgerundet ). 😂

Danach erst mal in den Biergarten gegangen.

Das ist schon 15 Jahre her.


----------



## dekuika (23 Januar 2022)

Das kenne ich. Er kam, sah und legte die Hand auf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das kenne ich. Er kam, sah und legte die Hand auf.


Oft ist es ja auch einfacher für jemand, der nicht schon stundenlang vor dem Problem sitzt. Dann ist man etwas unbefangener 👍


----------



## dekuika (23 Januar 2022)

Du kannst auch während der Anreise die möglichen Ursachen durchgehen. Meist kennst Du den Fehler schon, wenn du die Anlage betrittst.


----------



## waldy (26 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
das könnte auch " Spannungsrelais " sein.
Z.B. änlich " SIEMENS Spannungsrelais  Typ: R1V15 ",
Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Januar 2022)

Ich habe mich mal unterhalten mit ein Generator Spezialist aus dem ehemalige DDR. Der hat sofort gewusst über was ich rede. Winter 1979. Es war so: Die DDR war Netzmäßig vom Westen getrennt, aber mit dem Osten (Polen) Verbunden. Leistung war immer übrig und ist am Osten verkauft worden mit Westmark. Aber, sibald die im Bezug aus dem Osten gekommen sind, haben sie sich vom Osten getrennt. Insel DDR.... weil Polen auch Westmark wollte die die DDR nicht hatte. Und dann ist das ganze zusammengebrochen.


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Deshalb gingen bei uns die 50 Hz Uhren auch immer nach (dem Mond).


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Deshalb gingen bei uns die 50 Hz Uhren auch immer nach (dem Mond).


Zeitsynchronisation in DDR Verfahren😄


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Im Winter 79/80 habe ich bei meinen Eltern (ländlicher Raum, Vorort), 187 Volt auf der Steckdose gemessen. Aber 2-3 mal am Tag wurde der Ort eh vom Netz getrennt, da die (Rest-)Industrie Vorrang hatte. Wir durften dann immer sofort die Glut aus dem Zentralheizungskessel entfernen, da die Umwälzpumpe nicht mehr lief. Und das bei -25 Grad. Das waren noch Zeiten.😂😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Im Winter 79/80 habe ich bei meinen Eltern (ländlicher Raum, Vorort), 187 Volt auf der Steckdose gemessen. Aber 2-3 mal am Tag wurde der Ort eh vom Netz getrennt, da die (Rest-)Industrie Vorrang hatte. Wir durften dann immer sofort die Glut aus dem Zentralheizungskessel entfernen, da die Umwälzpumpe nicht mehr lief. Und das bei -25 Grad. Das waren noch Zeiten.😂😂


Und da heist es immer "Früher war *alles* besser"


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und da heist es immer "Früher war *alles* besser"


Das haben meine Eltern und Großeltern FRÜHER auch immer gesagt.🙂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das haben meine Eltern und Großeltern FRÜHER auch immer gesagt


Da kannten Sie ja auch heute nicht


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da kannten Sie ja auch heute nicht


Die Glückspilze.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Januar 2022)

Wenn ich in die neue Bundesländer bin, so wie jetzt in Rudolstadt, rede ich gerne wie die Zeit so war. Für mich unvorstellbar


----------



## Heinileini (26 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das haben meine Eltern und Großeltern FRÜHER auch immer gesagt.🙂


OffTopic fortgesetzt:

Sie haben aber auch gesagt "unsere Kinder sollen es mal besser haben als wir" - aber leider kommt anscheinend immer das Gegenteil dabei heraus ...


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Für mich unvorstellbar


Für mich auch. Und ich bin da aufgewachsen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sie haben aber auch gesagt "unsere Kinder sollen es mal besser haben als wir" - aber leider kommt anscheinend immer das Gegenteil dabei heraus ...


Na komm. So schlecht geht es uns nun auch nicht.


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> OffTopic fortgesetzt:
> 
> Sie haben aber auch gesagt "unsere Kinder sollen es mal besser haben als wir" - aber leider kommt anscheinend immer das Gegenteil dabei heraus ...


Sie haben GELOGEN!


----------



## Heinileini (26 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na komm. So schlecht geht es uns nun auch nicht.


Doch, wie sonst könnte man glaubhaft erklären, dass früher alles besser war???


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Andererseits, wir haben seit 76 Jahren keinen Krieg mehr, dürfen auf der Straße unsere Meinung sagen (es sei denn sie wäre gegen Reichsbürger, Querdenker und andere Idioten gerichtet) können eigentlich so leben wie wir wollen. Was will man mehr?

Edit: Hoffentlich breche ich jetzt keinen Megathreat vom Zaum.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Doch, wie sonst könnte man glaubhaft erklären, dass früher alles besser war???


Wer behauptet das denn?


----------



## Heinileini (26 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das denn?


Z.B. DMA hat dieses Thema in den Raum gestellt bzw. aufgegriffen: 


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und da heist es immer "Früher war *alles* besser"


Natürlich war nicht alles besser. Wenn man früher maskiert eine Bank betreten hat, drohte einem der finale RettungsSchuss.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

> Und da heist es immer "Früher war *alles* besser"


Und da heißt es immer bezieht sich natürlich nur auf andere. Auf mich nicht. Vielleicht kam das falsch rüber.
Aber das wird jetzt ein Endlosthema ( was früher alles nicht so toll war ).

Schönen Feierabend


----------



## Heinileini (26 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... bezieht sich natürlich nur auf andere. Auf mich nicht. ...


Kommt drauf an. Verbote gelten nur für andere, aber nicht für mich!


----------



## ducati (26 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und da heist es immer "Früher war *alles* besser"





dekuika schrieb:


> Das haben meine Eltern und Großeltern FRÜHER auch immer gesagt.🙂


hmm, seit wievielen Generationen geht denn das schon so, dass es mit jeder Generation immer schlechter wird? Da müssten wir doch schon längst bei nahe 0 sein


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> dekuika schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deshalb gingen bei uns die 50 Hz Uhren auch immer nach (dem Mond).
> ...


In der DDR konnte ab den 70er Jahren quasi jeder der wollte eine sehr genaue und stabile Normalfrequenz über das Fernsehen der DDR empfangen und verwenden (der Bildsynchronimpuls 50Hz).

Zu Uhrzeitsynchronisation und Normalfrequenzvergleich habe ich in den 80er Jahren die vom ZIPE (*) stabilisierten Synchronimpulse des Fernsehens der DDR benutzt, mit einer Genauigkeit im Bereich ca. 10 hoch -7 bis -9 (einige Nanosekunden). Die Anwendung für die Eichung von Frequenzmessgeräten und Frequenznormalen war auch Thema meiner Diplomarbeit.

(*) ZIPE: Zentralinstitut für Physik der Erde Potsdam

siehe z.B. 1984 Entwicklungsstand der Zeit- und Frequenzmeßtechnik ..., ab Seite 80: 3.2.3. Verwendung von Fernsehsendern und Richtfunkstrecken
oder radio fernsehen elektronik, 1976 Heft 9 Seiten 277-279 : Normalfrequenzübertragung durch stabilisierte Synchronimpulse des Fernsehens der DDR

PS: In der DDR konnte man auch DCF77 empfangen.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (26 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> PS: In der DDR konnte man auch DCF77 empfangen.


Klar, da auf LW sicherlich sogar im Tal der Ahnungslosen. Aber durfte man auch oder war DCF77 schon zu kapitalistisch angehaucht?


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2022)

Durfte man. (Ich meine das war auch irgendwann in der rfe erklärt)

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, seit wievielen Generationen geht denn das schon so, dass es mit jeder Generation immer schlechter wird? Da müssten wir doch schon längst bei nahe 0 sein


Vermutlich ist für die "früher alles besser", die früher nicht erlebt haben.


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Z.B. DMA hat dieses Thema in den Raum gestellt bzw. aufgegriffen:
> 
> Natürlich war nicht alles besser. Wenn man früher maskiert eine Bank betreten hat, drohte einem der finale RettungsSchuss.


Heute passiert das, wenn Du ohne Maske kommst.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Durfte man. (Ich meine das war auch irgendwann in der rfe erklärt)


Die 'rfe'? Die hatte ich doch mal 'ne Zeitlang abonniert (neben Funkschau, Elektronik, mc, Journal of the AES). 
(Früher war also tatsächlich alles besser  )


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Funkamateur war meine Lektüre.


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2022)

Ich hatte die 'radio fernsehen elektronik' ('rfe') dienstlich, und ab 1989 privat abonniert, bis sie mit der 'eh' zusammengelegt wurde und fast nur noch uninteressante Haushaltsgeräte-Themen enthielt. 'Funkamateur' hatte ich nur einige Hefte gekauft.

Harald


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Der Funkamateur war für Bastler gedacht. Da waren immer Schaltungen und Leiterplattenlayouts drin.


----------

